# Bujinkan (or other ninjutsu) dojos in the memphis area?



## Toshindoguy15 (Dec 25, 2015)

I've see there are two dojos in memphis, Black Bear Dojo Memphis and Bujinkan Memphis, but the link below where i found the dojos won't send me to their websites. Does Anyone know where i can find these dojos, if they are still around, and if they are legit? Also if they are not around anymore or are not legit could you tell me a dojo near memphis that is? Thanks.

Bujinkan Martial Arts, Ninjutsu, Ninja, Ninjitsu, Ninpo, GrandMaster Masaaki Hatsumi - Warrior Information Network (WIN)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2015)

If the link is broken and no longer working they may be closed or have moved.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 26, 2015)

Toshindoguy15 said:


> I've see there are two dojos in memphis, Black Bear Dojo Memphis and Bujinkan Memphis, but the link below where i found the dojos won't send me to their websites. Does Anyone know where i can find these dojos, if they are still around, and if they are legit? Also if they are not around anymore or are not legit could you tell me a dojo near memphis that is? Thanks.
> 
> Bujinkan Martial Arts, Ninjutsu, Ninja, Ninjitsu, Ninpo, GrandMaster Masaaki Hatsumi - Warrior Information Network (WIN)



There is one listed in Jackson, 80 miles away. Call and ask about Memphis.


West Tennessee Bujinkan


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 27, 2015)

Hmmm... That's interesting.


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 28, 2015)

Why?


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 28, 2015)

Chris Parker said:


> Why?



1. Triangle chokes came from Judo, and in Judo it was considered a sport technique. MMA and Bjj pushed its self defense aspects in modern times. Interesting seeing a Koryu style using it.
2. The Triangle or potential arm bar shown here is pretty much a lost cause. The person doing the choking is ripe for getting his neck hyper-extended by his opponent simply walking forward, or getting picked up and slammed.

I find it interesting that they would use this image to advertise their school.


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 28, 2015)

Hanzou said:


> 1. Triangle chokes came from Judo, and in Judo it was considered a sport technique.



Sure. You do know that Hatsumi held a Yondan in Judo, yeah? And that most of the senior members of the Bujinkan are also old Judoka themselves? And that the instructor bios on the website cite ground fighting (including one instructor they refer to as their "specialist" in the area), and BJJ in the background of at least two out of the four?



Hanzou said:


> MMA and Bjj pushed its self defense aspects in modern times.



BJJ, I'll give you… MMA pushing a "self defence" approach? Not so much… I'd also suggest that they're more artificially transferring it across to their approximation of self defence methodologies, but that's getting into a different area entirely… 



Hanzou said:


> Interesting seeing a Koryu style using it.



What Koryu "style" do you think you see using it?



Hanzou said:


> 2. The Triangle or potential arm bar shown here is pretty much a lost cause. The person doing the choking is ripe for getting his neck hyper-extended by his opponent simply walking forward, or getting picked up and slammed.



Hmm… the guy on top has his body pretty well compromised… there's more danger of him overbalancing and falling forwards than walking, or picking the guy underneath up (not enough strength with the back in that position)… and as far as walking forward, that would put more pressure on the back of the neck, so also not particularly likely. His most likely escape is really to back out… which is certainly possible, due to the poor positioning (stacking up) of the guy underneath. That said, we don't know when exactly this photo was taken (in a sequence), it could be part of a live (resisted) drill or sparring exercise (of a kind), so I don't know that it's supposed to be an example of a finished action. For all we know, he was going for a triangle, the guy started to shift back, and he's about to transition into a sweep… it's what I'd be looking to do there… 



Hanzou said:


> I find it interesting that they would use this image to advertise their school.



Maybe they just really liked the photo? Maybe they thought it captured the chaos of combat? Maybe it showed the instructors face, but not the students (similar to a photo on my schools Facebook page, chosen for similar reasons), which is what they wanted? Maybe they weren't concerned with showing absolutely perfect technique, but more an idea of some of the things covered in their lessons? 

Maybe they realise that not everyone visiting their site will be looking for technical perfection in each image? After all, is every photo on every BJJ site an image of perfect technique, or do you think that there might be some with some flaws, or some that are not "technical", due to being transitional moments?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 28, 2015)

Or its just a photo that worked for the website. ..

Though I'm kind of confused about what a discussion about the photo has to do with the thread, which was looking for schools to train at, not how to advertise them.  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 28, 2015)

It's on the page that Bill linked to… Hanzou copied it to here.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 29, 2015)

jks9199 said:


> Or its just a photo that worked for the website. ..
> 
> Though I'm kind of confused about what a discussion about the photo has to do with the thread, which was looking for schools to train at, not how to advertise them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Because over the last year we are not allowed to have any topics that don't end up talking about how amazing BJJ is


----------



## drop bear (Dec 29, 2015)

Chris Parker said:


> His most likely escape is really to back out… which is certainly possible, due to the poor positioning (stacking up) of the guy underneath.



Isnt that working in to the triangle?


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 29, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Isnt that working in to the triangle?



Chris is used to doing triangles the Ninja way.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 29, 2015)

Hanzou said:


> Chris is used to doing triangles the Ninja way.



I am fully supportive of ninjas rolling and doing triangles by the way. But then I am not hung up on tradition.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 29, 2015)

drop bear said:


> I am fully supportive of ninjas rolling and doing triangles by the way. But then I am not hung up on tradition.


The head instructor at my judo club, 7 Dan Bob Spraley, loves to tell a story of being asked to be a guest instructor at a supposedly "ninjitsu" school.  When he got there, they were training in tabi or bare feet on a thin berber carpet over concrete and knew nothing of grappling but learned how to take unintended "naps."  The head instructor at that school was mysteriously "sick" at the time and couldn't participate.  Bob was invited back out for a second time.  When he went back, they had modern tatami mats and had instituted a very basic grappling curriculum.  

The head instructor at that school was, once again, mysteriously "sick" at the time and couldn't participate.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 2, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Isnt that working in to the triangle?



It would be if the guy underneath was in a better position… however, he's got himself stacked up a bit too much, the guy on top is too far back, which means that he doesn't have anything as tight as he should… which is what gives the guy on top the option of expanding the space and escaping.



Hanzou said:


> Chris is used to doing triangles the Ninja way.



Still waiting on some answers there… such as which Koryu you think you're looking at…


----------



## Hanzou (Jan 2, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> It would be if the guy underneath was in a better position…* however, he's got himself stacked up a bit too much, the guy on top is too far back, *which means that he doesn't have anything as tight as he should… which is what gives the guy on top the option of expanding the space and escaping.



Hilarious. 



> Still waiting on some answers there… such as which Koryu you think you're looking at…



Maybe later.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 3, 2016)

Hanzou said:


> Hilarious.



Your characterisation of the issues are different to mine how, exactly?



Hanzou said:


> Maybe later.



You'll forgive me if I'm not holding my breath for an actual answer… especially as you've ignored, or chosen to avoid giving a very simple one up to now.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 4, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> It would be if the guy underneath was in a better position… however, he's got himself stacked up a bit too much, the guy on top is too far back, which means that he doesn't have anything as tight as he should… which is what gives the guy on top the option of expanding the space and escaping.



It dosent really matter if you are stacked on a triangle because the action is about bringing the guy forwards. Stacking on an arm bar is different but either way you would not move into the hips. Which is where straight backwards would get you.






From memory with the photo. You could just bring the free arm inside the legs. Which is a sneaky tip nobody ever really considers. What they try to do is fight the trapped arm free.


----------



## Toshindoguy15 (Jan 17, 2016)

Well thank you to the people who answered my question. To those who were fighting, I did not ask for your opinion just information. Please take this somewhere else. It seems like the argument is done but for future reference i don't care what your opinion is i just wanted some info. Thank you.


----------

